# Pigman the series utah hunt



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wondering who got to watch the pigman take his Utah premium bull elk? Good show but a real reminder as to why I hate utah big game hunting and will never apply for a tag again. 

If anyone knows more about his hunt and about the jackass who tried to ruin it for him please share.


----------



## Bighollow2 (Feb 11, 2013)

I also seen the show. Nice bull taken in tooele county, as for the guy in the truck u would have thought he had a tag, but from what I heard he was wanting the sheds!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow all that BS for sheds. The guy must of been nuts!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I doubt it was about sheds. Who hunts sheds durring the elk rut. Im affraid this is typical tard mentality at its finest durring their oil hunt. I also think this is how the guides get a bad rap. Some tard says their mossback and blocks the road. 

I think the pig handled it better than i would have. Hope the other dude got a ticket!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

A quote from someone on Pigman's staff as posted on another site:

"_The story behind all this is this guy had been hired to help guide on this trip. For some reason when he found out it was for a TV show he went from $300 to $2500 for his guide fee. We'll long story short we didn't use the guy and he heard we were in town so when Pigman, Rick and the crew got out there he was waiting on them. I can tell you that there were a lot more words exchanged than were shown on the show! In the end the ole SOB got what he deserved! When the Game Warden finally made it the gentleman was asked to leave and refused! Again long story short he was arrested and charged with hunter harassment! Also I believe he was made aware through the buzz of the town and possibly an anonymous photo that Pigman got the bull! crazy how people act sometime! You never know what you gonna run into In This world these days! Thanks to everyone for tuning in and watching the show! There are some good shows to come and this will be another fun season!

Thanks again for the support from my TBH family!"_

I didn't watch this episode. Just heard about it. I have a hard time watching hunting shows these days, especially Pigman.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not seen that episode yet. Great to see that the loser was arrested. Good reminder for everyone that if you are harassed you should call police/sheriff; the same goes for a tree hugger chasing away game. It may be hard to prosecute, but they can at least get their night in the clink to think about it. I heard of a guy having a tree hugger chase off a deer, so he shot the guy with a blunt. Certainly not the best way to handle it, but it made me laugh, they both should have been cited, but I think they called it a truce.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

I saw the episode and the above explanation explains a lot. How big of a ticket can you get for harassing hunters/wildlife? Several years ago, on the archery opening weekend, there was a large group of tree huggers that were driving around honking their horns and yelling at every deer that was within sight of the road. One of the craziest things I ever saw. We had to step between a hunter and some of these people. They came around the corner right as he was pulling back on a nice buck.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Last name must have rhymed with Bobb?


----------



## Bighollow2 (Feb 11, 2013)

The show will be re-airing Tom. I believe, if would like to watch . Sportsman channel, as for the last name your pretty close


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Who is this pigman you speak of? 
I've never heard of him.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Who is this pigman you speak of?
> I've never heard of him.


Dont be embarrassed ridge, I dont have a clue either. Sounds like a bunch of "hog"wash to me..


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

sawsman said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > Who is this pigman you speak of?
> ...


Lol

Hey he's had a few good episodes I've see. Really liked the chopper hunt with uncle teddy.

Really don't watch the show much. Just noticed in the description it was a utah bull elk hunt so I had to watch. Turned out to be a heck of a nice bull he got and the antics from the guy trying ruin it well........


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bighollow2 said:


> The show will be re-airing Tom. I believe, if would like to watch . Sportsman channel, as for the last name your pretty close


I see that it is replaying in the morning at 8 am, 2 pm and 4 pm all tomorrow.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I watched it tonight, I sure hope that guy was cited, what an arse hat! I really respect how the Pigman went way out of his way to say that he really liked Utahns and had come here for many years and will be back (said something similar twice). He mentioned "federal warden" was on his way, so I sure hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is the show called Pigman? I don't have satellite and want to see if it's online.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Is the show called Pigman? I don't have satellite and want to see if it's online.


Yes. Pigman the series.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Here ya go mcfly:

Pigman The Series: Kansas Outfitting and Utah Elk

EDIT: This is the first episode of him with Valdez in Utah. The other won't post until next month. I DVR'd the thing and if I can figure out how to get it uploaded, I'll post it with an invitation only link (firm believer in intellectual property).

Whoever that butthole was (I have a pretty good idea) is an embarrassment but Brian took it in stride and was gracious to Utah hunters. In fact, this episode also shows how well hunters and landowners CAN work together.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

i didnt see anything weird... wrong episode?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Bighollow2 said:
> 
> 
> > The show will be re-airing Tom. I believe, if would like to watch . Sportsman channel, as for the last name your pretty close
> ...


WOW! Just looked up the discription...Rick Valdez is in the episode!
Used to run into him every year on Boulder during the 80's..
Heard hes operating/owns? the new archery range, Lake shore? 
Anyone know for sure? I need to stop by a see him 

I've actualy known Rick since the mid 70's.........Im watching @ 2 :!:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just watched the episode. nice bull! wide! glad he was able to get it, and also glad he went the extra mile to speak well of the people of utah.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Personally, I think this episode is a prime example of what happens when the majority of your elk become managed as trophy animals....people become so obsessed with that kill that they start believing they own the animals. To me, this episode speaks volumes of a bigger societal problem...and one that is really festering in Utah!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Karma is a biatch. This is NOT the PIGMANs first utah hunt for elk, or with Rick either. Old PIG and Rick hunted the Manti, late season a few years back. They were such MASTER hunters they went out loaded up with HAY on the winter range to NOT BAIT(will explain later), and still couldn't kill an elk.
I saw this episode and was floored that they were out NOT BAITING elk on the winter range. I fired off a letter to the "professional" PIG about how in Utah we do not NOT BAIT(see below), we find it offensive and unethical. I also forwarded this letter to his sponsors. As a credit to his sponsors, I received quick notes about how is he was NOT BAITING, was unethical and not sporting and that they had contacted the PIG about the practice. 

I then got a nice letter form his lawyer threatening to sue me. Yeah, old gentle, nice, PIG was going to sue me for pointing out that his was a PIG. I told his lawyer I would love for him to sue me, and to proceed.

I then contacted the DWR to ask about his activity. The officer I spoke to told me in Utah it was not illegal to NOT BAIT, with hay on the winter range. HE did say that it was "HIGHLY UNETHICAL" to do so, and that the deer on that range would be put in jeapardy of starvation because of the practice, but that what he and Rick were doing was TECHNICALLY not illegal. 

I then responded back to the PIG, that I was wrong, he did not do anything illegal. HOWEVER, I told him about how unethical and lazy he was for doing so, and that this is not TEXAS, we don't put out feeders and shoot crap, we hunt, and take pride in doing so. I also let him know that we appreciated the dead deer he created in doing so. I also let him know that for all the BS he went to to NOT kill an elk, there were 40+ mature bulls sitting off US 6 basically in the Spring City Cemetery, and that everyone in Utah knows they are there, perhaps he needs a new guide. In closing, I told him I would take him on the Manti, and show him what Utah hunting is like, STILL WAITING. 
He also lost a few sponsors due to this because THEY AGREED that what he was doing was UNETHICAL.

SOOOOOO, PIG deserves whatever happens to him when he hunts Utah. HE is simply a loud, blow hard, Tred Barta wanna be, who takes the easiest route possible. HE's another of the Flavor Flavs of hunting, a guy with no skill who hires guides to take him hunting, then has the balls to present himself as a master hunter. If he already had Rick, why did he need ANOTHER guide? Because neither could kill an elk if they hit one on the highway!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry hossblurr if you went through all that trouble to me you sound like the blow hard. 

Also despite what the dwr told you. Hay won't kill deer on the winter range. In fact the earlier and longer they get it the better off they are on the winter range. I know of a few cwmus who feed deer hay and those deer make it through better than if not fed. 

Baiting is not illegal in utah so to go through all that trouble to screw a guy out of sponsors to me sounds like you have jealousy issues or something. 

By the way i dont think rick has a problem killing or finding game


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

SW, if the deer on the range have not been eating hay, to introduce them to it mid stream does cause problems. They are not cattle and it takes time for them to develop the bacterial enzymes capable of digesting hay to nutrition. The time lost in eating food that doesn't feed them causes loss of fat reserves leading to starvation. Deseret feeding deer hay starts long before the critical periods for deer and they have the time to adjust to it, if they haven't been eating it all year.

Yeah, I find it sad that "professional" hunters are so inept that they resort to these tactics to film a show to promote their greatness. Blow hard or not, the archery company that dumped him agreed. 

I watched the show, old Pig tried to act like he didn't know who this crazy dude was. Why not tell the truth. This guy is the guy I offered to pay to find me and my guide elk. When he found out that I make money hunting, all of which comes with me presenting myself as the MAN, we raised his price. We used the info he already presented us and went hunting. I am such an upstanding guy that I hosed him.
I will take the money and get some more ink so I can be even badder than I am.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Sorry hossblurr if you went through all that trouble to me you sound like the blow hard.
> 
> Also despite what the dwr told you. Hay won't kill deer on the winter range. In fact the earlier and longer they get it the better off they are on the winter range. I know of a few cwmus who feed deer hay and those deer make it through better than if not fed.
> 
> ...


Yeah, on that hunt he couldn't kill an elk in 3 ft of snow with bait, and in this one he had to hire someone to find them an elk. Sounds like a true master of the craft to me!

Don't get me wrong, the other dude deserved to be charged, but I find it amazing how one clown finds another. PIG is just another example of the current "professionals", loud, inked up, urban camo, tag lines, creative marketing, AND ZERO SKILLS.


----------



## Bighollow2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't believe he. "hired" these other guys to help him , believe they did it at no charge, while the guy u speak of got "hosed" out of money, I believe u have to be a licensed guide to charge, I found no info of him being licensed.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

A couple thoughts,

NICE observation Bigholllow2, Spot on  

Rick got 3 full seconds of camera time, Never spoke on word :shock: 

And hoss, bet it was Briggs that filed ya in on the 'baiting' law :?:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

SW, well said. I must agree with your thoughts... It is a tough gig for the ethics police to know when to hold them and know when to fold them. I don't think I would bait, but as it is perfectly legal knock yourself out! To condemn those who exercise their rights contrary to the opinion of some seems akin to some of the gun control advocates IMHO only.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have no personal feelings one way or another about the show, or it's host, but the guy that was trying to screw up their hunt deserved what he got. I also feel that going to great lengths to complain about and try to discredit someone who is hunting well within the confines of the law is a little vindictive just because someone hunts a different(yet entirely legal) way. As for hiring a guide or bringing a local friend, if I were to hunt an area far away from where I was from, and I wanted to have success, no matter how great of a hunter I thought I was, I would think that is just maximizing your available resources. I don't doubt the guy is good at hunting, maybe elk hunting in Utah isn't his forte'. The guy gets paid to film successful hunts and he was successful legally. I'm failing to see any problem there. Maybe I'm missing something??


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like pig man gets a new stalker every time he comes to Utah. Dang hossblur, get a hobby dude.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

My agenda was simple. That year I had the late season Manti tag. We found elk EVERYWHERE. Like I said there were 42 mature bulls sitting in the Spring City cemetary. There was a herd of over 150 in the mouth of Ephraim Canyon. There were elk everywhere. It was a extremely fun hunt. My family is from both Manti and Ephraim. I grew up hunting there, still do. When I saw the show details I was really excited, watch a "professional" hunt the area I do, etc, etc. What I saw was dudes chained up, stuck, then snowmobile in with hay to "hunt" elk. Sorry guys, but I don't live in Texas, I don't set up feeders, and play in genetically modified feed, and growth hormones, nor do I believe 99% of you do either. It was a sad, sad, deal, and in the end he didn't even connect on an elk. The local DWR agreed with that, but technically its not illegal. I expressed my views to him and some sponsors, mainly pointing out that fair chase usually doesn't look like this, they agreed, some left, the others put heat on him which is why I got the threatened lawsuit, which I would have lost on a technicality but would have destroyed pr for him which is why he didn't persue it.
Sorry guys, but I believe we have a beautiful state, with good hunting, good animals, etc, and while I am not the president of the tourism, it would be great to see it portrayed in a good light. Sorry but that kind of behavior is horrible, and looks horrible. Guess what, if you have a job, you have critics. I didn't publically blast him, I contacted him privately, when he acted like a tool, I put it out publically.

The other dude should have been charged, I would prefer felony to discourage our anti friends from following suit. But lets not put PIG up as some saint, from out of town who just wants a western elk hunting experience. He wants to shoot something, as easy as possible to make filming easy, then he can continue the myth of him being something akin to Tred Barta, Jim Shockey, Chuck Adams, Jack O'connor, or the other handful of truly skilled "professional" hunters.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

while im not familur with the confrontation i do know that this hunt was on the oquir/standbury unit and the bull was harvested going back to his bedding area from a agricultural area (hay field) i am sure if there were a bunch of bulls hanging around town the locals would have known about it. in fact there were a little over a dozen elk using this hayfield as the archery hunters had spooked most of the elk onto a military reservation were no one hunts them. the gentlemen who were helping him are very honest sportsman and to my knowledge cannot condone any kind of illegal activities, as for as the pigman i dont know him and have no desire to, he is just another hunter needing help on the unit and we have helped alot of them over the years. the simple fact is that the elk were not baited just ambushed as they left there feeding area going to water and there bedding area


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Tell you what......I know Brian. And you're giving yourself more credit than you should concerning sponsors leaving him because of something you wrote. Clearly there are some among us who get so jealous of someone openly make a profit doing what they love they want to tamper with that livelihood. And I thought I over-reacted out of passion!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad you know Brian, congrats. He probably is a fun enough dude to hang out with, but as a public personality this goes with it. I will be glad to send you the correspondance from both him, his attorney, and sponsors, thought I should hold on to them just in case. The fact that you know Brian doesn't change anything that happened, I know a lot of really lazy hunters who just want to pull triggers, some are even family, doesn't make them bad people, makes them lazy. Sorry if I hurt your hero worship by pointing out pretty much what everyone else saw. Like I said I told him he is welcome to come to our camp this fall and hunt with us(without cameras, my ego is big enough). Pretty much everyone short of Jesus does stupid stuff and gets called out on it, sorry that I didn't get that because he likes to see himself on film that promoted him to untouchable in your eyes.


----------



## Bighollow2 (Feb 11, 2013)

This topic was about the2012 hunt not the manti hunt, when mentioning your list of "professional" hunters you forgot to write your name in there hoss, if your ego is that big I believe you should b on there as well,I believe you spell your name J-e-a-l-o-u-s


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

hossblur I believe the hunt your so upset about was the extended archery season hunt. Not some LE hunt. He could of shot plenty of cows but passed waiting for a bull that never presented. 
Plus highway 6 doesn't even go through San Pete county, so how are the elk right off highway 6 in Spring city?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Keep talking hoss your digging a deeper hole and covering yourself with feces. 

You are wrong on this issue period!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

hossblur said:


> Glad you know Brian, congrats. He probably is a fun enough dude to hang out with, but as a public personality this goes with it. I will be glad to send you the correspondance from both him, his attorney, and sponsors, thought I should hold on to them just in case. The fact that you know Brian doesn't change anything that happened, I know a lot of really lazy hunters who just want to pull triggers, some are even family, doesn't make them bad people, makes them lazy. Sorry if I hurt your hero worship by pointing out pretty much what everyone else saw. Like I said I told him he is welcome to come to our camp this fall and hunt with us(without cameras, my ego is big enough). Pretty much everyone short of Jesus does stupid stuff and gets called out on it, sorry that I didn't get that because he likes to see himself on film that promoted him to untouchable in your eyes.


Hero worship. That's precious. This will be my last post in response to your drivel but I guarantee he works harder at hunting in a nine month period than you've worked in the last ten years at it! That is why those, "public personality" types are successful. Oh, and just so you know, they also MUST work harder than you and I do to maintain a good public perception of hunting because of their visibility. I take zero offense to anything he's done on any of his shows. I'd really like to be able to run my mouth about what he does off camera but those kinds of things aren't done for recognition, they're done because they need to be done. Because sometimes we are critical of people and situations we don't understand. Myself included. Good luck in the draw!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry meant 89, (believe 6 does cross into Sanpete, not going to Mapquest it, don't care that much, glad you do) doesn't change anything else though does it. Yeah, I believe he works hard to make himself look good. Pretty much what I said, he FREAKING SNOWMOBILED IN HAY. That is a lot of work! Jealous? No, I killed an elk on that unit that year. Plus, I really don't have an interest in killing pigs. Their are guys that I am "jealous" of, but Pig isn't one. WAIT, I admit it, flying around in a chopper killing pigs does look freaking fun, so maybe I am a little.

Yeah I know the post was about last years hunt, my response was that Karma was a BIATCH. I believe he deserved some Karma for his behavior the last time he was in the state. I also believe that Uncle Ted deserves a little for his actions of late. Again, perhaps I am jealous, but if you present yourself as a "professional" you should act accordingly. Any ******* can spread hay, but supposedly he is better than that, he is a professional. Pretty much tired of this myself, the harraser got what he deserved, Pig got his elk, he will survive I am sure.



mikevanwilder said:


> hossblur I believe the hunt your so upset about was the extended archery season hunt. Not some LE hunt. He could of shot plenty of cows but passed waiting for a bull that never presented.
> Plus highway 6 doesn't even go through Sanpete county, so how are the elk right off highway 6 in Spring city?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I used a snowmobile to go into my honey hole and dump off some mineral because I can't take a quad across there during the spring, summer, and fall. Does that make me "lazy"? I think it makes me smart. Those places they were dumping hay are not only established mineral sites but also are established alfalfa feed sites. There was nothing new being done for that hunt other than it was fresh because they were going in and the guides say they won't go in unless they can drop some off. So, he got to look like a tool sitting on a quarter bail as they took some in. He didn't harvest so it wasn't much of a benefit. I also understand your point on the rumen and bacteria deer establish during the winter and summer. The deer were already acclimated to the alfalfa so nobody was doing any damage to the deer either. I too have an issue with high pressure attitudes of any outfitter or guide coming in and trying to pressure out a hunter on public land. Even though its public land and they have a right to be there, ethics should be above reproach for someone calling themselves "professional"....that we agree on. The Pigman can be abrasive but there's a TON of work he does off camera that benefits us all. We can agree to disagree, more so because it appears we have some very similar views on some other more serious topics (bonus point transfer and Randy Newberg). Have a great evening.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

klbzdad said:


> I used a snowmobile to go into my honey hole and dump off some mineral because I can't take a quad across there during the spring, summer, and fall. Does that make me "lazy"? I think it makes me smart. Those places they were dumping hay are not only established mineral sites but also are established alfalfa feed sites. There was nothing new being done for that hunt other than it was fresh because they were going in and the guides say they won't go in unless they can drop some off. So, he got to look like a tool sitting on a quarter bail as they took some in. He didn't harvest so it wasn't much of a benefit. I also understand your point on the rumen and bacteria deer establish during the winter and summer. The deer were already acclimated to the alfalfa so nobody was doing any damage to the deer either. I too have an issue with high pressure attitudes of any outfitter or guide coming in and trying to pressure out a hunter on public land. Even though its public land and they have a right to be there, ethics should be above reproach for someone calling themselves "professional"....that we agree on. The Pigman can be abrasive but there's a TON of work he does off camera that benefits us all. We can agree to disagree, more so because it appears we have some very similar views on some other more serious topics (bonus point transfer and Randy Newberg). Have a great evening.


The biggest problem with the written word, especially when I am doing the writing is emotion isn't conveyed well. I am glad, and in fact happy that we agree to disagree and will now move on. Nice to know there are still some people in here that understand that we don't have to hate each other if we don't agree. As for PIG, glad he does good things, even gladder(yeah I know not a word but couldn't resist) he keeps it private rather than using it to advance his career.


----------



## Cyberelk7 (Mar 11, 2013)

That guy was out of his mind. But the other question is who in their right mind would watch the pigman? He might be the most obnoxious, arrogant person I have ever seen on film. I would boot him from my camp in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cyberelk7 said:


> That guy was out of his mind. But the other question is who in their right mind would watch the pigman? He might be the most obnoxious, arrogant person I have ever seen on film. I would boot him from my camp in under 5 minutes.


Welcome to the forum! I think he is the kind of guy that keeps things lively, but a few hours may be enough.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Is it just me or does it sound like he tries to lay that accent on really thick and force it, his whole personality seems like he's trying way too hard? wouldn't be surprised if he's really british or something


----------

